# New layout, no way to read comments properly.



## Euronymous (Jan 17, 2007)

In your new release announcement layout, the "Read" link to go to the comments automatically goes to the last post. It shouldn't be like this because most people want to read from the beginning of the comments not the last post.

Can you please provide a link to the beginning of the thread as well as the last post like you used to previously?

Thank you.


----------



## phoood (Jan 17, 2007)

YES!

Something like > for the last. (the ascii version)


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Nods*
I agree too


----------



## Jax (Jan 17, 2007)

*joins the crowd*


----------



## capt.fruitcake (Jan 17, 2007)

indeed as it's pretty anoying right now.


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 17, 2007)

*Jumps on the bandwagon*


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 17, 2007)

Topic *noted*.

(*etches notes into wooden desk*)


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 17, 2007)

i agree to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for taking peoples suggestions gbatemp


----------



## Costello (Jan 18, 2007)

well... it's natural that we take suggestions.
it's a community, not a company!

edit: ok, it is done


----------



## dice (Jan 18, 2007)

wahoo!


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you gbatemp for always being #1 in the community that we live in in america


----------



## dice (Jan 19, 2007)

..huh?


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 19, 2007)

Huh indeed; GBATemp's not based in America is it?


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 19, 2007)

Let's see, if my map's right...
there's America.. and the "outlying areas".
(Canada, Mexico... Eurasia... etc...)


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 19, 2007)

Eurasia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do Americans think of Europe and Asia as one continent?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> Eurasia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have missed Eurasia on the map. It's just south of Mode7 and its neighbouring partner is Cezar.


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 19, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Psyfira @ Jan 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Eurasia?
> ...



That's one thing I don't miss, the Mode7 intros.


----------



## Mehdi (Jan 19, 2007)

omg... eurasia.....


you lazy fucks!


----------



## larvi (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm probably older than most folks here, but when I went to school they were teaching the 7 continent model.   Just like some contries combine north and south america into one "Super" continent, others combine Europe and asia. 

From wikipedia:

Number of continents
There are several ways of distinguishing the continents.

Models 
7 continents: Africa Antarctica Australia North America South America Europe Asia 
6 continents: Africa Antarctica Australia America Europe Asia 
6 continents: Africa Antarctica Australia North America South America Eurasia 
5 continents: Africa Antarctica Australia America Eurasia 

The 7-continent model is usually taught in Western Europe, China, and most native English-speaking countries. The 6-continent combined-Eurasia model is preferred by the geographic community, Russia, Eastern Europe, and Japan. The 6-continent combined-America model is taught in Latin America, the Iberian Peninsula, Italy, Iran and some other parts of Europe. The 5-continent model is taught in the Iberian Peninsula, some other parts of Europe[citation needed], and many Latin American countries.

Oceania or Australasia are sometimes used in place of Australia. For example, the Atlas of Canada lists seven continents and names Oceania.[8]


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh right, that makes a bit more sense. Whod've thought the internet could actually be educational


QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> You must have missed Eurasia on the map. It's just south of Mode7 and its neighbouring partner is Cezar.Â


And Caravan moves around between them, right?


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 17, 2007)

In your new release announcement layout, the "Read" link to go to the comments automatically goes to the last post. It shouldn't be like this because most people want to read from the beginning of the comments not the last post.

Can you please provide a link to the beginning of the thread as well as the last post like you used to previously?

Thank you.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, I was just joking of course.. but..
According to the all-knowing, all-seeing Wikipedia, the article on Eurasia states:
_
From a geographical perspective, the continents with the least reason for separate recognition are Europe and Asia, and in scientific circles people generally prefer to subsume Europe and Asia into one continent, Eurasia._

*Those lazy scientists!*


..and I just like saying Eurasia.. what a pretty name!


..anyway, I wasn't expecting a sort of Spanish Inquisition..
CRASH!
Noooo one expects the Spanish Inquisition, etc etc etc...


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> *Those lazy scientists!*


Well, if they were _really, *really*_ lazy, they could've named it Urasia   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eur momma!!!!


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey guys I was kidding


----------

